# Advice on Side Dishes



## ShadowyFox (Dec 26, 2014)

So I'm making, in the next couple of days some roasted chicken thighs, coated with panko and ground pistachios. I know I want to serve it with a bit of a lemon sauce, but I'm not sure what to have with it. Any thoughts? I love vegetables and I love pasta. I usually do two sides with each meat (being from the south), so keep that in mind.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 26, 2014)

Sweet potato puree and bacon roasted brussels.


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 26, 2014)

If you like chilli try green beans with Harrisa and goats curd ( or feta)


----------



## panda (Dec 27, 2014)

butternut squash & fig cous cous, red cabbage & caper slaw


----------



## Oaken (Dec 27, 2014)

I love veggies.
Some of the sides I did this Holiday season.
Roasted sweet potatoes with butter, cinnamon, salt and pepper.
Spinach & strawberry salad with a red wine vinegar vinaigrette.
Red cabbage salad from a SoCal restaurant called Clearman's North Woods Inn:

½ head of red cabbage, cored & sliced thin
½ cup of oil
½ cup of red wine vinegar, + 2 Tbsp of balsamic vinegar
8 Tbsp of sugar
4 tsp of salt
1 tsp of seasoning salt
½ tsp of pepper
½ tsp of onion powder
#mix all of dressing and then mix with cabbage. Allow to marinate at least 2 hours. Improves the longer it sits.


----------



## ShadowyFox (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna have to try out that Red cabbage salad, Oaken! It sounds delicious.

Geo87, I like the sounds of that. I'm a fan of chiles. Just have to find some harissa.

panda, that couscous just seems so dang delicious! I'll have to try it.


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 28, 2014)

ShadowyFox said:


> Geo87, I like the sounds of that. I'm a fan of chiles. Just have to find some harissa.



Harrisa is a North African spice paste which is easy enough to make. Basically it's red chillies , ground cumin, ground coriander , Garlic, lemon juice, salt. 
If you want it less hot you can throw some roasted peppers in there. 
Use whole spices and toast them then grind them yourself for the best flavour. 
Combine all ingredients in a food processor or a mortar and pestle.


----------



## ShadowyFox (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh wow. That is pretty simple. Any suggestion on the sort of red chiles? Like are we talking jalapenos, thai birds? We've got some local chiles that only grow in this area that one of the farmers has, called Tennessee cherry chiles that I've been looking for a way to make use of. Tiny little things, like red thai bird sized.

I know I've got to invest in a mortar and pestle. This might be the time to do it. Just gotta figure out where to buy it from and what kind to buy (like traditional Western, mocajete, or the Japanese style).


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah that's a simple version there are more complicated ones out there, the recipes vary depending on the region. 
I would use whatever chillies you have laying around and give it a go. 

Whatever you do get the biggest mortar and pestle you can  trust me I had a small one gifted to me once it's horrible ! 

Here's the quantitys recipe makes 200ml:
1 red pepper roasted and peeled
10 small bullet chillies 
2 cloves garlic
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cumin seeds
3/4 teaspoon coriander seeds
60ml olive oil 

I would try de-seeding the chillies first unless you like it really hot! 
You can also make this in a blender. But it's really not as good without toasting and crushing your own spices .


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a recipe for harissa that is very simple as well. 

For the future, you can roast some brussels sprouts and then toss them in a glaze of harissa (or any thicker hot sauce) with some honey and lemon juice. 

For 1 lb sprouts, I like 2 Tbl harissa, 2 tsp honey, and 1 Tbl lemon juice.


----------



## akirapuff (Jan 15, 2015)

japanese curry with rice, kinda like chicken katsu


----------

